# [aMule] LOWID, come scacciarlo??

## lxnay

Saltando fra prime seconde terze prove dell'esame di maturità ed il pc, mi sento angosciato dal fatto che non riesco a scrivere delle regole decenti per iptables in modo che quel benedetto aMule non rompa le scatole per la porta 4662....

E' da quando ho mosso i primi passi su linux che mi porto dietro questo maledetto script di iptables... Tutto quello che non è droppato, viene accettato...

Mi rimetto a voi per un aiuto   :Wink: 

Ecco lo script...

```

#!/bin/sh

   

   iptables -F

   iptables -X

      # flushing vecchie impostazioni - chains

       # Inizio regole per aMule

   iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 4662 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT

   iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 4672 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT

   iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 4662 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT

   

   iptables -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport 4672 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT

   iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.8:4662

   iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth1 -p udp --dport 4672 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.8:4672

   iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 4771 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.8:4771

   

   # PER I CLIENTS

      iptables -I FORWARD -i eth1 -p tcp -d 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT

      iptables -I FORWARD -i eth1 -p udp -d 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 4672 -j ACCEPT

      iptables -I FORWARD -i eth1 -p tcp -d 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 4771 -j ACCEPT

   

      iptables -I FORWARD -i eth1 -p tcp -s 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 4661 -j ACCEPT

      iptables -I FORWARD -i eth1 -p tcp -s 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT

      iptables -I FORWARD -i eth1 -p udp -s 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 4672 -j ACCEPT

      iptables -I FORWARD -i eth1 -p tcp -s 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 4771 -j ACCEPT

   # PER IL SERVER

      iptables -I INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT

      iptables -I INPUT -i eth1 -p udp --dport 4672 -j ACCEPT

      iptables -I INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 4771 -j ACCEPT

      iptables -I INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 4661 -j ACCEPT

   iptables -I FORWARD -i eth1 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

   iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d ! 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE

   iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE

   iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT   

   iptables -A FORWARD -d 192.168.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT

   iptables -A FORWARD -j DROP

      # impostazioni forwarding

   

   iptables -A INPUT 

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 79   -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 135 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 139 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 6000 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 6001 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 6002 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 445 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 443 -j DROP

    iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 631 -j DROP

    iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 737 -j DROP

    iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 32770 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 2049 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 901 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 111 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 37 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 32773 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 10000 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 20000 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 22273 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 445 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 515 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 611 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5901 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5902 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5801 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5802 -j DROP

   #iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5803 -j DROP

   #iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5903 -j DROP   

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 79 -j DROP   

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 135 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 139 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 6000 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 6001 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 6002 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 445 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 443 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 901 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 111 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 37 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 32773 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 10000 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 20000 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 22273 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 445 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 515 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5901 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5902 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5801 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5802 -j DROP

   #iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5803 -j DROP

   #iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 5903 -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 611 -j DROP

      # porte stealth in input

      

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 23 -j DROP

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 135 -j DROP

      iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -p udp -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 23 -j DROP

      # porte stealth in output non in uso

   

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j ACCEPT -p icmp -m state --state NEW

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j ACCEPT -p icmp -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -p icmp -j DROP

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p icmp -j DROP

      # invisibilita al ping

   iptables -A INPUT -j DROP -m state --state INVALID

   iptables -A INPUT -j DROP -f

   iptables -A OUTPUT -j DROP -m state --state INVALID

   iptables -A OUTPUT -j DROP -f

      # pacchetti non validi o frammentati vengono scartati

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -s 10.0.0.0/8

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -d 10.0.0.0/8

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -s 172.16.0.0/12

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -d 172.16.0.0/12

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -s 192.168.0.0/16

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -d 192.168.0.0/16

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -s 240.0.0.0/5

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -d 240.0.0.0/5

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -s 10.0.0.0/8

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -d 10.0.0.0/8

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -s 172.16.0.0/12

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -d 172.16.0.0/12

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -s 192.168.0.0/16

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -d 192.168.0.0/16

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -s 240.0.0.0/5

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -d 240.0.0.0/5

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -s 127.0.0.0/8

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -d 127.0.0.0/8

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -s 127.0.0.0/8

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -d 127.0.0.0/8

      # bloccati pacchetti da eth1 destinati ad

      # indirizzi strani o sospetti compreso loopback

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -s 0.0.0.0

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -d 0.0.0.0

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -s 255.255.255.255

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -d 255.255.255.255

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -s 0.0.0.0

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -d 0.0.0.0

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -s 255.255.255.255

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -d 255.255.255.255

      # bloccato traffico da ed a indirizzi di

      # broadcast atipici

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j DROP -s 224.0.0.0/4

   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j ACCEPT -d 224.0.0.0/4 -p udp -m limit --limit 5/second --limit-burst 10

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -s 224.0.0.0/4

   iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j DROP -d 224.0.0.0/4

      # i multicast accettati in ingresso se l'indirizzo multicast

      # e' quello di destinazione, in uscita sempre scartati

       # Nota: una volta risolti tutti i problemi

       # ricordati di sistemare la formattazione

       # dello script

```

eth0: interfaccia di rete collegata allo switch, la quale serve tutta la LAN

eth1: configurata in dhcp e collegata al modem ADSL della dLink

----------

## Raffo

anche io ho il problema del lowid e nn ho installato nessun firewall nè sul mio pc ne sul pc "server" (che nn è mio), il problema tu lo hai sugli altri pc della lan o sul principale?? io credo che il problema del lowid (almeno nel mio caso) dipenda proprio dal pc server che chiude, nn so perchè, quella porta...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se il vostro modem/router fa da nat dovete assegare all'ip della macchina le seguenti porte

```
Service Name    eMule

Protocol    TCP

Global Port Range    4661 - 4663

Protocol    UDP

Global Port Range    4665 - 4665

Protocol    UDP

Global Port Range    4672 - 4672
```

----------

## lxnay

allora, questo computer fa da NAT ovviamente, infatti serve la connessione ad internet a tutta la LAN. Sugli altri pc non ho bisogno di aMule, anche perché in questo caso dovrei tenerli accesi giorno e notte.......

fedeliallalinea, se non l'hai già dedotto, sto usando aMule sul server, ovvero sul pc direttamente connesso ad internet e firewallato dalle rules di iptables che ho incollato prima.

Puoi dirmi di preciso che file dovrei modificare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> Puoi dirmi di preciso che file dovrei modificare?

 

Con iptables non so cosa bisogna cambiare io lo fatto tramite il mio modem/router che e' lui che fa da nat

----------

## lxnay

```

   iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.8:4662

   iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth1 -p udp --dport 4672 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.8:4672

   iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 4771 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.8:4771

```

qui si parla di natting...

la cosa che mi sembra più strana è che fino all'altro giorno, non avendo impostato nulla nelle rules di iptables, non mi aveva mai dato problemi di lowid. Ora quando tento di connettermi ad un server, l'uso della cpu sale alle stelle finché la connessione non va in timeout....

----------

## codadilupo

stesso problema con xmule: ho aperto le porte sul router, ma, nonostante tutto, ogni tanto mi da lowid.

Ho provato anche a cambiare le porte, come suggerito (pare che molti provider stiano chiudendo 4662 e 4672), ma il problema persiste: comincio a credere che sia una piccolo baco, visto che non avevo mai avuto questo problema sul portatile.

Coda

----------

## lxnay

provando a cambiare le porte effetivamente il problema del lowid non mi si ripresenta più (ho fatto due prove...).

Continuo con il testing...

----------

## abaddon83

io da router è bastato dirgli di indirizzare tutto il traffico che riceveva sulle 2 porte di emule al pc con installato emule.

te dovresti fare una cosa simile con iptables:

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1234 -i eth0 -J DNAT --to 192.168.1.x

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 4321 -i eth0 -J DNAT --to 192.168.1.x

dove:

192.168.1.x indirizzo pc contenete emule

eth0: scheda di rete che riceve il traffico di internet

1234 porta associata al traffico tcp

4321 porta associata al traffico udp

così dovrfebbe andare, ricordati di controllare che il forward sia attivo

----------

## lxnay

a me xmule nemmeno parte...

mi va in segmentation fault....

----------

## lxnay

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> io da router è bastato dirgli di indirizzare tutto il traffico che riceveva sulle 2 porte di emule al pc con installato emule.
> 
> te dovresti fare una cosa simile con iptables:
> 
> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1234 -i eth0 -J DNAT --to 192.168.1.x
> ...

 

se guardi sopra li ho già inseriti  :Smile: 

cambiando porta sono riuscito di nuovo ad essere operativo... che il mio provider mi abbia bloccato quelle porte?

----------

## codadilupo

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> provando a cambiare le porte effetivamente il problema del lowid non mi si ripresenta più (ho fatto due prove...).
> 
> Continuo con il testing...

 

Per essere sicuro, chiudi amule, e riaprilo.

Acora piu' sicuro, abilita l'opzione fast check LowID

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[OT] @codadilupo: non puoi cambiarmi la foto cosi' su due piedi  :Very Happy:  [/OT]

----------

## lxnay

quotiamo con umanita' -- fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Per essere sicuro, chiudi amule, e riaprilo.
> 
> Acora piu' sicuro, abilita l'opzione fast check LowID

 

magicamente non compare più... che mi dici ora ???   :Confused: 

però c'è ancora una cosa strana, non riesco a connettermi a razorback 2, l'unico un po' decente che ho in lista...

bah... che strano mondo...

----------

## GhePeU

stai usando la 1.2.6 o la 2.0.0 rc3, vero?

----------

## lxnay

esatto...

è da qualche ora che ho compilato la versione cvs ed è decisamente più stabile a quanto pare...

----------

## codadilupo

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> magicamente non compare più... che mi dici ora ???  
> 
> però c'è ancora una cosa strana, non riesco a connettermi a razorback 2, l'unico un po' decente che ho in lista...
> 
> bah... che strano mondo...

 

che dovrebbe essere tutto a posto, no  :Wink:  ?

A parte gli scherzi, a me, nonostante le porte siano aperte, ogni tanto mi compare cmq il messaggio "porva a cambiare le porte 4662 e 4672, perhé alcuni provider le stanno chiudendo: tutte le porte da 5000 a 8000 dovrebbero andare bene"...

Per questo credo che, probabilmente, é un errore del programma  :Wink: 

P.S.: prova ne é che con lowid "presunto" scarico a 30Kb

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> [OT] @codadilupo: non puoi cambiarmi la foto cosi' su due piedi  [/OT]

 

eheh... dai, alla fin fine son sempre io   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

riapro questo topic, perché ho di nuovo un problema di firewall, dovuto al fatto che ho cambiato topologia della rete  :Wink: 

fino ad ora avevo un modem/router a cui ernao attaccati tutti i pc. Ovviamente era bastato dire al router di forwardare le porte 4662 e 4672 del pc su cui girava amule. Ora, visto che mi son fatto un piccolo server, c'ho messo un hub, e tutti i pc sono attaccati all'hub, a cui é attaccato il server, che é attaccato al modem/router. Tutto funziona. Navigo sia dal server che dai client. Pero' non riesco piu' ad avere altro che LowID. 

Sul router ho scritto

```
ID   Public Port - Start   Public Port - End   Private Port   Port Type   Host IP Address   

1    4672                  4672                4672            UDP      10.0.0.8

2    4662                  4662                4662            TCP      10.0.0.8
```

dove 10.0.0.8 é l'indirizzo del server, su cui ho messo iptables con:

```
# iptables -F; iptables -t nat -F; iptables -t mangle -F

# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

# echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

# iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

# iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -i ! eth0 -j ACCEPT

# iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT

# iptables -P INPUT DROP

# iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT

# iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT

# iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 20 -j ACCEPT

# iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.11:4662

# iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth0 -p udp --dport 4672 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.11:4672

# iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 4771 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.11:4771

# iptables -I FORWARD -i eth0 -p tcp -d 192.168.0.11/32 --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT

# iptables -I FORWARD -i eth0 -p udp -d 192.168.0.11/32 --dport 4672 -j ACCEPT

# iptables -I FORWARD -i eth0 -p tcp -s 192.168.0.11/32 --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT

# iptables -I FORWARD -i eth0 -p udp -s 192.168.0.11/32 --dport 4672 -j ACCEPT

# iptables -I FORWARD -i eth0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
```

dove 192.168.0.11 é l'indirizzo del client su cui gira emule.

Il server é attaccato al router con eth0 e all'hub con eth1

suggerimenti ?

Coda

----------

## Truzzone

Io dal serverino collegato al modem con una scheda di rete e con un'altra allo switch con tutti i pc uso questo script senza problemi:

```
# emule forwarding

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 4660:4667 -i ethN -j DNAT --to 192.168.XXX.XXX

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 4670:4675 -i ethN -j DNAT --to 192.168.XXX.XXX

```

dove ethN è la scheda di rete collegata al Modem se non ricordo male e 192.168.XXX.XXX l'indirizzo ip dove gira aMule/eMule.

Spero di essere stato utile   :Very Happy: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

il fatto é che tu hai un modem che non ti natta le connessioni  :Wink: 

Io credo di sapere, teoricamente, cosa, fare. Ma evidentemente, devo capire come implementarlo  :Wink: 

```
                       Modem/Router

                         10.0.0.2

                            |

                        GentooBox

                         10.0.0.8

                      192.168.0.254

                            |

                         Rete LAN

                     192.168.0.0/32
```

Data questa la sitiuazione, credo sia evidente che devo dire al modem router di forwardare le porte 4662/4672 al pc 10.0.0.8 (server), e al server (192.168.0.254) di forwardarle al pc con amule (192.168.0.11).

Solo che non il risultato non coincide con le aspettative. O ho sbagliato le regole, oppure ho sbagliato la teoria.

Coda

----------

## tocas

Non conosco molto bene il protocollo di edonkey  però, se non erro, l'HI ID è concesso quando da internet i client esterni possono stabilire una nuova connessione al nostro client /server edonkey.

Questo non è possibile con la tua regola:

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> # iptables -I FORWARD -i eth0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT[/code]
> ...

 

verifica con:

```
# iptables -I FORWARD -i eth0 -m state --state 

NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
```

.

Forse... è un pò troppo ma se dovesse funzionare basta registrengere la regola alla porte utili.

Ciao

--

----------

## codadilupo

ma c'e' questa regola

```
# iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -i ! eth0 -j ACCEPT 
```

che dovrebbe garantire le connessioni nuove. Ad ogni modo, ho provato, e non cambia nulla  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## tocas

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ma c'e' questa regola
> 
> ```
> # iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -i ! eth0 -j ACCEPT 
> ```
> ...

 

azz!   :Embarassed:  mi era passata e comunque non cambierebbe niente perchè 

```
NEW -i ! eth0
```

 accetta le nuove connessioni da tutte le interfaccie eccetto eth0 ( ! inverte) che dovrebbe essere quella connessa al router.

Quando hai impostato la nuova regola, hai provato a riavviare il client ho aspettare un pò di tempo ?

--

----------

## skakz

forse arrivo in ritardo..cmq su emule-project l'argomento è affrontato molto bene:

http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/help.cgi?l=1&cat_id=246

----------

